# Scammed first time out



## phlip26

Keep in mind all this happened before I got to SI. Since I've found myself here I've not tried to make any purchases, just listening reading and trying to contribute where I can. And getting quite a few laughs along the way. You all are a fucking scene! 

I started with these forums

Elitefitness
Steroidology
Thinksteroids
Eroids.      Of course

I wish I would have kept track of who actually told witch of the following sources were legit. But I can tell you that I did not purchase from any of these without first having someone tell me they were "g2g". There were people pimping sources on all of these boards. Which I'm sure is why so many people new to this end up there. That's why I did. And now I know why you guys guard your sources closely. Good ones are not easy to find. My lesson learned.... If someone out there is pimping it, Stay the fuck away

Europeananabolics.com   Sustanon 250 nothing but oil

World-pharma.org           Nolvadex and clomid, garbage. Since it showed up and I assumed it was legit I then ordered sustanon 250 again nothing but oil 

Roidseek.com                 Sustanon 250 can't say as to quality because this one got me a Customs and Border Protection notice. (Do you end up flagged after that. It says "one envelope containing anabolic steroids" I gotta assume you are)

Healthwarehouse.com   Only winner. Pins. Fast and cheap. 100 3ml 23G

So I had two redijects of sustanon which I pinned on mon and thurs, perfect exactly what I expected to feel.  Following Monday pinned sus from europeananabolics.com and nothing, felt nothing. Told myself it was just my head so Thursday pinned sus from world-pharma.org and nothing. Pinned once more on the following Monday still nothing. And everything went in the trash

I'm fucking glad I found this spot and I hope this will help someone save some coin and stress


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Welcome brother... sorry for ur loss, there in a better place now ;-)


----------



## JM750

dude, you are going to the wrong places. Find a good domestic source and be done. It is not that hard to do. I only go outside of usa for good orals.


----------



## PillarofBalance

He had pm'd me this and didn't want to post it because he felt embarrassed about it....  I let him know NOBODY is going to give him any grief about it. I told him about my first purchase through Biogen and how I was sent some bunk shit. 

Happens to the best of us.


----------



## JM750

Ooh, and those sites you just named off have SCAM written all over them. You need to do your homework.


----------



## Yaya

yes it happens my friend, around here we call it "Getting zeeked"


----------



## DarksideSix

welcome to SI.  BTW, I have test vials.........very cheap.  ask anyone, they're g2g!!

J/K bro!   lol....we've all been scammed at least once.  now you're on the cool kids board though


----------



## Spongy

Welcome bro!  Even those of us that have been around for a bit get scammed here and there.  It's just part of the game we play!  I personally got taken for 1800 from a trusted "friend" I found on the boards about a year ago.

Sorry you had to learn the hard way my brother!


----------



## JM750

I got scammed out of 400 on a sponsor who decided to run out the door on another forum. Along with a lot of other peoples money. It happens in this game. It is all a chance you take. BTW, I broke my balls acquiring good sources. No one ever just handed them to me. But I don not mind helping out good Bro's when they need it. Normally, if you put time in on a board that I'm on, I'll help you.


----------



## LeanHerm

Yeah sorry for your loss. This happens to everyone. You gotta learn this shit so you don't get scammed. Well so you don't get scammed often. Some good Bros turn bad.  FYI every site you just listed lives and pays the bills off of new folks like yourself.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Brother, no one is going to make fun of you for what happened. 

In fact, we have an unofficial support group. 

I think our collective goal is to hog tie and slowfuck any and all persons found to be scammers, or reverse scammers at that. Dont be afraid to reach out to people and ask the right questions if you feel something is "off". That is exactly what places like this are for, to share stories good and bad, and to do what we can to help each other out.


Oh, we also like to fuck with Tiller and Bravo. And Df likes to discuss the meaning of Pie.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

And under no circumstances, EVER, trust that fuck 11Bravo. He scammed me out of pictures of his exes tits, and still hasnt made it right. Scamming fuck.


----------



## sfstud33

I started on Elite, with the guides on how to get "supplements". Then moved over to Steroidology - and got scammed, and then found this site and a few others. I hear what you are saying about being scammed - its the nature of the game. Im sure you will learn from the experience and get the chance to move on and accomplish your goals!


----------



## Bro Bundy

everyone get scammed at some point..no big deal


----------



## coltmc4545

What exactly do you mean you could feel it in your first and second pin but you couldn't feel it in the 3rd, 4th, and 5th. What exactly did you "feel"?


----------



## phlip26

BigHerm said:


> Yeah sorry for your loss. This happens to everyone. You gotta learn this shit so you don't get scammed. Well so you don't get scammed often. Some good Bros turn bad.  FYI every site you just listed lives and pays the bills off of new folks like yourself.



Yeah that's def what I've come to see. I first showed up and wanted to believe everybody really is trying to do you a solid. Fucked up but yeah live and learn right


----------



## phlip26

coltmc4545 said:


> What exactly do you mean you could feel it in your first and second pin but you couldn't feel it in the 3rd, 4th, and 5th. What exactly did you "feel"?



The first two pins my heart rate was up within minutes and by midday my energy was up and I couldn't wait to get off work to get to the gym. I was nearly twitching. And it held up between pins. The next three didn't feel anything at all. By the time I'd pinned the 5th I could feel myself, slowing down. Not really sure how to explain it. But I could tell that what I got from the first two was dwindling not maintaining or getting stronger. I know there are some long esters in there as well as short. So by a week and a half the long were still going its not that I felt like right back to normal or anything And libido and what not was still up. But it was not the same. At all.
Don't know if that just means I'm sensitive to test or what. Possibly more sensitive to the shorter esters? Before I had started all this I was seriously thinking I might be a candidate for hrt. 38, eat well, sleep well, exercise regularly have a job that keeps me active as shit. Yet I'm fatigued a lot have to force myself to the gym, have little energy when im there and libido has been for shit. 
Oh and I'm stressed as a motherfucker cuz I'm gonna be a dad come sept and that shit hit me like a freight train caught in an avalanche! I feel like a normal fucking human on test.


----------



## phlip26

PillarofBalance said:


> He had pm'd me this and didn't want to post it because he felt embarrassed about it....  I let him know NOBODY is going to give him any grief about it. I told him about my first purchase through Biogen and how I was sent some bunk shit.
> 
> Happens to the best of us.



Thanks for the encouragement... It's much appreciated.


----------



## phlip26

Thanks everyone for the encouragement!


----------



## Tren4Life

I hate to hear that you got scammed. But I am not sure you gave it enough time. I didn't notice anything till about my 6th week of test e. The things you thought you noticed that soon were probably just in your head. It takes time for test to build in your system.


----------



## Tren4Life

I was just thinking out loud. Getting scammed sucks


----------



## Hardpr

phlip26 said:


> Keep in mind all this happened before I got to SI. Since I've found myself here I've not tried to make any purchases, just listening reading and trying to contribute where I can. And getting quite a few laughs along the way. You all are a fucking scene!
> 
> I started with these forums
> 
> Elitefitness
> Steroidology
> Thinksteroids
> Eroids.      Of course
> 
> I wish I would have kept track of who actually told witch of the following sources were legit. But I can tell you that I did not purchase from any of these without first having someone tell me they were "g2g". There were people pimping sources on all of these boards. Which I'm sure is why so many people new to this end up there. That's why I did. And now I know why you guys guard your sources closely. Good ones are not easy to find. My lesson learned.... If someone out there is pimping it, Stay the fuck away
> 
> Europeananabolics.com   Sustanon 250 nothing but oil
> 
> World-pharma.org           Nolvadex and clomid, garbage. Since it showed up and I assumed it was legit I then ordered sustanon 250 again nothing but oil
> 
> Roidseek.com                 Sustanon 250 can't say as to quality because this one got me a Customs and Border Protection notice. (Do you end up flagged after that. It says "one envelope containing anabolic steroids" I gotta assume you are)
> 
> *Healthwarehouse.com   Only winner. Pins. Fast and cheap. 100 3ml 23G*
> 
> So I had two redijects of sustanon which I pinned on mon and thurs, perfect exactly what I expected to feel.  Following Monday pinned sus from europeananabolics.com and nothing, felt nothing. Told myself it was just my head so Thursday pinned sus from world-pharma.org and nothing. Pinned once more on the following Monday still nothing. And everything went in the trash
> 
> I'm fucking glad I found this spot and I hope this will help someone save some coin and stress



healthwarehouse is a legit pharmacy my friend. they better be gtg. lol.  welocme and read a bunch you will do good here


----------



## Four1Thr33

Ya I'm with some of the last bros here and saying two weeks isn't enough time...   Before u threw anything out and labeled anyone a scammer a blood test should have been done... 
Also sust is better pinned EOD to utilize the prop ester


----------



## coltmc4545

What everyone said was what I was getting at. What you felt the first two pins was all in your head. Unless you're pinning TNE or tren base or something, you're not gonna "feel" anything for awhile. I'm not saying your stuff was legit and I'm not saying it was bunk but for a labs sake, people need to get labs done before they get on boards and say stuff is bunk. I'm not bashing you so don't take it like that because if you got something off eroids, there's a 99% chance it was bunk but get bloodwork done before you jump to conclusions on quality of testosterone. I "feel" no different running a gram of test then I do on a TRT dose and I know my shits legit.


----------



## phlip26

I hear what you guys are saying.... I do, loud and clear. And I know I should have gotten the blood work done. Next time before during and after for sure. 

I had run those readijects before. The only thing I have run. and every time it was the same way. If my head was trying to tell me anything it was that pins 3-5 were killing it. 

Plus sus has test p in it and I've read all over the place that people have felt test p kick in within hours let alone the following day. So I don't know why if that was what my body was initially receptive to I shouldn't have felt the same with the sus from the other sources.

Am I mistaken?


----------



## StoliFTW

hey phlip - nice to have you on SI. This is one of the best boards there is.

sorry to hear about your troubles part of the game - in the beginning at least.


----------



## StoliFTW

To add:  During & After my very first couple of pins the placebe effect was stroooongg. I mean I thought I took meth or smth, top of the world, chicks checking me out more than usual (which is hard to believe...). All that after my first pin of Pineapple crap.      Never underestimate the rush of of injecting yourself with a needle...   There used to be a time I needed that needle for something else.


----------



## gymrat827

this is the nature of the beast in this community.  everything is private for protection but thats the way you get had.  


sorry man, better luck next time.  Knowledge is power with this kind of thing.


----------



## AlphaD

Yeah man I am sorry to hear you got scammed.  Unfortunately the tech age and connections you make on the internet open the doors to a wide array of scammers...shit people get scammed everyday on craigslist.  Doesn't make it right, just a reality.  I too was over at some other boards before I called SI my home, and I was apprehensive on the legality of some of theses site, especially one's that claim to sell AAS over the internet with a website.....Luckily I held off for awhile until I could get some support and information from the guys at SI.  It paid off in the long run.  So I am glad you are here.


----------



## tkasch

you got to be on it 4-5 weeks then get blood test to know if its real.  ive never felt anything on just test by itself. maybe a little hornier  thats it


----------



## Hero Swole

I dont start feeling the test till week 7-8 and its nothing astronomical. Theres a good chance you indeed where scammed so dont sweat it. I got scammed by uncle z lol it doesnt get any worse than that. It was a while back though. I jumped the gun too quick. Typical me ive learned to be patient the hard way.


----------



## frankenstein

Yeah I was a previous member on Steroidology and am currently getting f*cked by pinn****ge*r


----------



## Bro Bundy

frankenstein said:


> Yeah I was a previous member on Steroidology and am currently getting f*cked by pinn****ge*r



dont inject that shit its better they not send u anything at all..That gear is pure shit


----------



## Hardpr

heres my 2 cents. we are talking about putting chemicals (hormones) in our bodys. A few things Hpr likes to always have on hand are  before bloods and week three bloods. this tells us were we started and  if in fact the products we are using are real. this saves us time and money in the long run. i hear a lot of brothers complaining about being low on funds and blood tests costing money. well my friends if this game is to expensive for you i suggest planet fitness. also always have enuff for your cycle and always have your pct in hand as well as Ai,s. this is nothing to joke with injecting compounds in out body is a risky and serious thing. i like to cover my bases. thanks hpr


----------



## NbleSavage

If you never took an L then you'll never be a Boss.

We've all been burned, Mate. Scars add character.


----------



## phlip26

StoliFTW said:


> To add:  During & After my very first couple of pins the placebe effect was stroooongg. I mean I thought I took meth or smth, top of the world, chicks checking me out more than usual (which is hard to believe...). All that after my first pin of Pineapple crap.      Never underestimate the rush of of injecting yourself with a needle...   There used to be a time I needed that needle for something else.



Yeah I spent many years using that needle for other substances too. It's been a clean seven years since but I def remember the draw to that needle


----------



## phlip26

Hardpr said:


> heres my 2 cents. we are talking about putting chemicals (hormones) in our bodys. A few things Hpr likes to always have on hand are  before bloods and week three bloods. this tells us were we started and  if in fact the products we are using are real. this saves us time and money in the long run. i hear a lot of brothers complaining about being low on funds and blood tests costing money. well my friends if this game is to expensive for you i suggest planet fitness. also always have enuff for your cycle and always have your pct in hand as well as Ai,s. this is nothing to joke with injecting compounds in out body is a risky and serious thing. i like to cover my bases. thanks hpr



Agreed... And I realize without the blood work this whole thing is sorta hypothetical.


----------



## phlip26

You all are the shit! I'm fucking amazed at all the feedback. This board really is the spot... Thanks


----------



## JM750

phlip26 said:


> You all are the shit! I'm fucking amazed at all the feedback. This board really is the spot... Thanks



You mean you don't miss the Var only cycle threads?  LOL


----------



## 11Bravo

GuerillaKilla said:


> Brother, no one is going to make fun of you for what happened.
> 
> In fact, we have an unofficial support group.
> 
> I think our collective goal is to hog tie and slowfuck any and all persons found to be scammers, or reverse scammers at that. Dont be afraid to reach out to people and ask the right questions if you feel something is "off". That is exactly what places like this are for, to share stories good and bad, and to do what we can to help each other out.
> 
> 
> Oh, we also like to fuck with Tiller and Bravo. And Df likes to discuss the meaning of Pie.



You just put me in the same sentence with tiller? WTF?


----------



## 11Bravo

11Bravo said:


> You just put me in the same sentence with tiller? WTF?



I'm still pissed about this


----------



## 11Bravo

GuerillaKilla said:


> And under no circumstances, EVER, trust that fuck 11Bravo. He scammed me out of pictures of his exes tits, and still hasnt made it right. Scamming fuck.



You are the skid mark in life's pajamas


----------



## 11Bravo

frankenstein said:


> Yeah I was a previous member on Steroidology and am currently getting f*cked by pinn****ge*r



Pinn can suck my balls and all the pukes that pimp it. Stay away from ology, it's worse than herpes.


----------



## Four1Thr33

Hey now... I'm a planet fit black card member lol.  




Hardpr said:


> heres my 2 cents. we are talking about putting chemicals (hormones) in our bodys. A few things Hpr likes to always have on hand are  before bloods and week three bloods. this tells us were we started and  if in fact the products we are using are real. this saves us time and money in the long run. i hear a lot of brothers complaining about being low on funds and blood tests costing money. well my friends if this game is to expensive for you i suggest planet fitness. also always have enuff for your cycle and always have your pct in hand as well as Ai,s. this is nothing to joke with injecting compounds in out body is a risky and serious thing. i like to cover my bases. thanks hpr


----------



## AnalogMan

Yea I agree ,most  everyone has been scammed.  Blood work is a must.  I don't know what's worst, getting some bunk sh*t and putting it in your body or you give up your hard earned cash and never hear from the F**K again..  I fill for ya brother,it's pisses ya off ,but that's how you learn.  But I would atleast go 4 weeks and get Labs.


----------



## DF

I found some Pinn Var in my stash & decided to give it a go.  I was taking 100mg/day for 5 weeks.  It was total crap!  I chucked the rest in the trash.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Yikes.. 

You may want to burn the rest of your stash that was in contact with the pinnacle gear.

You may also want to burn the area it was in and then relocate to another state altogether. 

You are welcome to stay with me.


----------



## powermaster

JM750 said:


> Ooh, and those sites you just named off have SCAM written all over them. You need to do your homework.



That's the deal you feel like your really doing your home... Reading searching asking question then doing it again over and over then you decide to go for it and order only to find out its fake gear or no gear at all. It's all part of AAS world but luckily enough we found a good site.


----------



## 49ER

Ive been scammed only once for about 700 luckily some sponsors helped me out with a crazy discount and I was able to bounce back from the loss.


----------



## Danielsu21

I must have been one of the lucky ones....I used Pinn's test C and blood levels were above 1500 (max out) also didn't have any PIP what so ever.


----------



## 11Bravo

Danielsu21 said:


> I must have been one of the lucky ones....I used Pinn's test C and blood levels were above 1500 (max out) also didn't have any PIP what so ever.



Where did you get bloods done? Mine has been as high as 4,889.


----------



## TheExperiment

PillarofBalance said:


> He had pm'd me this and didn't want to post it because he felt embarrassed about it....  I let him know NOBODY is going to give him any grief about it. I told him about my first purchase through Biogen and how I was sent some bunk shit.
> 
> Happens to the best of us.



Good ole Biogen and their crazy blends they try to do. They were one of the earliest purchases as well.

I cannot believe they are still around. I guess all the new guys get suckered in just like we did.


----------



## PillarofBalance

TheExperiment said:


> Good ole Biogen and their crazy blends they try to do. They were one of the earliest purchases as well.
> 
> I cannot believe they are still around. I guess all the new guys get suckered in just like we did.



Still a sponsor of promuscle


----------



## gymrat827

Danielsu21 said:


> I must have been one of the lucky ones....I used Pinn's test C and blood levels were above 1500 (max out) also didn't have any PIP what so ever.



wut....??  no PIP either.....


dont believe it..lol


----------



## TheExperiment

PillarofBalance said:


> Still a sponsor of promuscle



Speaks for itself, lol


----------



## superman4hire

IMO it doesn't take six weeks to feel test most esters I can feel in a few days. Especially sust. Obviously there is a compounding effect over time (depending on inject freq), and it takes several weeks to start seeing any gains.


----------



## superman4hire

Spongy said:


> Welcome bro!  Even those of us that have been around for a bit get scammed here and there.  It's just part of the game we play!  I personally got taken for 1800 from a trusted "friend" I found on the boards about a year ago.
> 
> Sorry you had to learn the hard way my brother!



I hope this "friend" got called out? My anger level rises just reading about shit like this.


----------



## NJGuy

I can remember 5 years ago ironmagazine was crawling with scammers. Can't say I wasn't ripped off.  Happened a few times. I still remember ordering 3 test c of sciroxx and bieng told " sorry bro it's on it's way " for months!
Took a while and like 200 posts to find a couple good bros to finally put me in good hands.


----------



## petesmith78

I recently received some Pinn Test E, so it would appear as though I have been scammed! Oh well, it happens, right?


----------



## DoriDori

Spongy said:


> Welcome bro!  Even those of us that have been around for a bit get scammed here and there.  It's just part of the game we play!  I personally got taken for 1800 from a trusted "friend" I found on the boards about a year ago.
> 
> Sorry you had to learn the hard way my brother!



Geez, that's insane! Sorry that happend.....


----------



## basskiller

sorry to hear about that.. The only real decent site out of the ones you mentioned is Millard's site Thinksteroids aka Meso


----------



## AnalogMan

Welcome Brother. It sucks getting burnt. Moneys hard to come by to have someone scam you out of. Most of those sites pray on people for that reason and hide in their Virtual Word..                    AnalogMan


----------



## ChillBill

I'm a first timers as well, Just found this site after being on, ology, Elite, Evo, think.
 But before that I ordered from from mexico last week.
I might be in the same boat lol  After reading more and more, I kinda feel more and more dumb lol
 "Crosses Fingers"


----------



## katelly

Maybe this will ease your pain I got hit 4 times for over $3900 bro. So smile its live and learn we all been burned. Domestic is the way to go


----------



## Anabolic Reality

Seems to be a lot of this going around


----------



## Malevolence

I don't remember which bullshit one I started on but I got scammed there.  Don't feel bad.  At least you found your way to the right place


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

It's so much easier to get scammed internationally, and every overseas site I've ever looked at is so damn expensive.. I'd rather take my chances with some guys homebrew than that lol


----------



## powermaster

Yep it happens. Knock on wood I found si before I made a big purchase.


----------



## oldschool67

I never got scammed....because im a broke son -of- a- ma bitch!!!hahahaaaaauuuuuugggggg...


----------



## PillarofBalance

oldschool67 said:


> I never got scammed....because im a broke son -of- a- ma bitch!!!hahahaaaaauuuuuugggggg...



Yes you did. You've purchased from world pharma. I remember that shit. You bought their trenaholic or whatever they call their "HG" tren.


----------



## frankenstein

yeah man we all get scammed sooner or later. I got Zeeked on ology. You will find a good domestic source eventually. goodluck


----------



## Adrian2401

Unfortunately, the digital age leaves us wide open being scammed...


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes you did. You've purchased from world pharma. I remember that shit. You bought their trenaholic or whatever they call their "HG" tren.



if its in a  amp it must be hg


----------



## shenky

I got scammed twice in a row, as well. 

Extremely underdosed Geneza test cyp from Naps, and underdosed (bunk?) NPP from Pinnacle. About 1,000 dollars of shit. Well, the ancilleries from Geneza are good to go, so I have that going for me


----------



## surhoff88

It makes me feel so much better to hear so many others got taken too.  I mean it pisses me off there are so many POS out there taking advantage of us but at least I don't feel like such an idiot for being the only one who fell for their scams.  Definitely feels like a brotherhood  with everyone.


----------



## SFGiants

Welcome to the board and I always say we don't know better if we don't know better but once we do know better there are no excuses.


----------



## UnderDosed

I just switched over today, much better information for people trying to do things right the first time!


----------



## stonetag

shenky said:


> I got scammed twice in a row, as well.
> 
> Extremely underdosed Geneza test cyp from Naps, and underdosed (bunk?) NPP from Pinnacle. About 1,000 dollars of shit. Well, the ancilleries from Geneza are good to go, so I have that going for me


On a short winter bulk cycle with Geneza Oxymetholone 50 included, at 2 weeks now (75mgs ed) and I'm getting very skeptical about it, good reviews (for whatever that's worth anymore), good price....just used to androlic of old! I meant to mention sorry about you luck...in a row, way shitty


----------



## braga143

i made 4 or 5 purchases from what i believed to be a great reliable source.. all the gear was awesome and g2g. but just got taken for 400$   pretty upsetting because now ive lost my connect. damn the luck!! guess it happens to the best of us


----------



## bvs

sucks man but everyone has been scammed at some point. at least it was only money and you didnt damage your health or anything with bad gear


----------



## Anabolic Reality

phlip26 said:


> Keep in mind all this happened before I got to SI. Since I've found myself here I've not tried to make any purchases, just listening reading and trying to contribute where I can. And getting quite a few laughs along the way. You all are a ****ing scene!
> 
> I started with these forums
> 
> Elitefitness
> Steroidology
> Thinksteroids
> Eroids.      Of course
> 
> I wish I would have kept track of who actually told witch of the following sources were legit. But I can tell you that I did not purchase from any of these without first having someone tell me they were "g2g". There were people pimping sources on all of these boards. Which I'm sure is why so many people new to this end up there. That's why I did. And now I know why you guys guard your sources closely. Good ones are not easy to find. My lesson learned.... If someone out there is pimping it, Stay the **** away
> 
> Europeananabolics.com   Sustanon 250 nothing but oil
> 
> World-pharma.org           Nolvadex and clomid, garbage. Since it showed up and I assumed it was legit I then ordered sustanon 250 again nothing but oil
> 
> Roidseek.com                 Sustanon 250 can't say as to quality because this one got me a Customs and Border Protection notice. (Do you end up flagged after that. It says "one envelope containing anabolic steroids" I gotta assume you are)
> 
> Healthwarehouse.com   Only winner. Pins. Fast and cheap. 100 3ml 23G
> 
> So I had two redijects of sustanon which I pinned on mon and thurs, perfect exactly what I expected to feel.  Following Monday pinned sus from europeananabolics.com and nothing, felt nothing. Told myself it was just my head so Thursday pinned sus from world-pharma.org and nothing. Pinned once more on the following Monday still nothing. And everything went in the trash
> 
> I'm ****ing glad I found this spot and I hope this will help someone save some coin and stress



I just read this. My only question is bro what do you "expect to feel"?? You're not going to get an overwhelming feeling being the Incredible Hulk. Actually most people don't realize their gains or their overall general feeling of wellness until they come off. Just bc you didn't get a feeling doesn't mean the gear isn't good. Kind of a strange post IMO.


----------



## Hardpr

phlip26 said:


> Keep in mind all this happened before I got to SI. Since I've found myself here I've not tried to make any purchases, just listening reading and trying to contribute where I can. And getting quite a few laughs along the way. You all are a ****ing scene!
> 
> I started with these forums
> 
> Elitefitness
> Steroidology
> Thinksteroids
> Eroids.      Of course
> 
> I wish I would have kept track of who actually told witch of the following sources were legit. But I can tell you that I did not purchase from any of these without first having someone tell me they were "g2g". There were people pimping sources on all of these boards. Which I'm sure is why so many people new to this end up there. That's why I did. And now I know why you guys guard your sources closely. Good ones are not easy to find. My lesson learned.... If someone out there is pimping it, Stay the **** away
> 
> Europeananabolics.com   Sustanon 250 nothing but oil
> 
> World-pharma.org           Nolvadex and clomid, garbage. Since it showed up and I assumed it was legit I then ordered sustanon 250 again nothing but oil
> 
> Roidseek.com                 Sustanon 250 can't say as to quality because this one got me a Customs and Border Protection notice. (Do you end up flagged after that. It says "one envelope containing anabolic steroids" I gotta assume you are)
> 
> *Healthwarehouse.com*   Only winner. Pins. Fast and cheap. 100 3ml 23G
> 
> So I had two redijects of sustanon which I pinned on mon and thurs, perfect exactly what I expected to feel.  Following Monday pinned sus from europeananabolics.com and nothing, felt nothing. Told myself it was just my head so Thursday pinned sus from world-pharma.org and nothing. Pinned once more on the following Monday still nothing. And everything went in the trash
> 
> I'm ****ing glad I found this spot and I hope this will help someone save some coin and stress



good  luck in reaching your goals. healthwarehouse.com is a legit pharmacy and you can get anabolics if you have a script for said anabolics.


----------



## T_smith

I'm new to this forum and have had a similar experience as you, which is why I decided to join this forum. I got scammed just over $500. Ever since then, I've been way too sketched out to risk getting money taken again. so I've just been searching for a source until I can find one I actually trust and get positive feedback on. Like everyone has already said, I guess it's just part of the game. I feel your pain but I'm confident if I put in the time on a forum like this, a good source will be available to me eventually.


----------



## Bro Bundy

T_smith said:


> I'm new to this forum and have had a similar experience as you, which is why I decided to join this forum. I got scammed just over $500. Ever since then, I've been way too sketched out to risk getting money taken again. so I've just been searching for a source until I can find one I actually trust and get positive feedback on. Like everyone has already said, I guess it's just part of the game. I feel your pain but I'm confident if I put in the time on a forum like this, a good source will be available to me eventually.



dont be so sure of that


----------



## T_smith

Brother Bundy said:


> dont be so sure of that



Just trying to stay positive and hope for the best. If it happens, great. If it doesn't, it's not the end of the world. Regardless this is a good forum to be apart of whether I end up finding a reputable source or not.


----------



## Bro Bundy

T_smith said:


> Just trying to stay positive and hope for the best. If it happens, great. If it doesn't, it's not the end of the world. Regardless this is a good forum to be apart of whether I end up finding a reputable source or not.



make a intro thread that has nothing to do with looking for a source..tells us about YOU and your experience in fitness..This board is for knowledge only no drugs are sold here and never will


----------



## Cooper

Unfortunately, until people realize that it should be your own choice as to what you put in your body, this is going to keep happening. Sorry that you scammed out of your hard-earned money but I guarantee you one thing, there are good people out there that will be legit each time.


----------



## T_smith

Brother Bundy said:


> make a intro thread that has nothing to do with looking for a source..tells us about YOU and your experience in fitness..This board is for knowledge only no drugs are sold here and never will



Sounds good brother will do


----------



## Ulfhednainn

Slippery slope with that logic Cooper. In that vein I could make a solid argument for heroin and various other chems that cause danger to the public at large. The problem is that people today are still dealing with ingrained stigma/dogma of the last generation(s). With many things.


----------



## TheFi5thElement

I know the feeling over and over again - it happens to the best of us.


----------



## Gt500face

I've been scammed by pinnacle gear. Other than that I came across a solid source and never looked back. The vets on here showed me that the only way to know if your gear is GTG is to get bloodwork. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Yaya

Gt500face said:


> I've been scammed by pinnacle gear. Other than that I came across a solid source and never looked back. The vets on here showed me that the only way to know if your gear is GTG is to get bloodwork. It happens to the best of us.




Hopefully ur orals r gtg  ; )


----------



## mustang1994

That's how I ended up here too,I got scammed by a site


----------



## mustang1994

Any advice on how to spot the scammers?


----------



## who_gives_a_shit

happened to me as well from a trusted local source.. screwed me once and I haven't had a good source since.. it is what it is. I'll wait till I earn another


----------



## biggerben692000

mustang1994 said:


> Any advice on how to spot the scammers?



You've gotta do homework and research your potential source. Once you get some time behind you red flags will appear out of nowhere. Instinct and your ability  to read folks is a factor as well.


----------



## trodizzle

I'm thankful for this site. I learned so much here over the last 8 months just by hanging out and chatting with everyone here. Luckily I came here before ordering anything online or locally or even before investigating TRT. This site rocks.

Now, send us pp pics.


----------



## Bassman101

Scammers just make me want to hand out throat punches!


----------



## notdorianyates

Fascinating read guys. Been scammed twice with junk, still searching for the true gtg/ trusted/ holy grail of sources! Thinking it is a UK problem!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

notdorianyates said:


> Fascinating read guys. Been scammed twice with junk, still searching for the true gtg/ trusted/ holy grail of sources! Thinking it is a UK problem!!


Def not a UK problem. My understanding is its easier to get gear in UK than US.

Rather than trying to find a source see if first you can find out how to know if a source is good.


----------



## notdorianyates

PillarofBalance said:


> Def not a UK problem. My understanding is its easier to get gear in UK than US.
> 
> Rather than trying to find a source see if first you can find out how to know if a source is good.



thanks pillar. Yes, had a decent supply over here, but then he went off the boil. Rushed to fill the void via an online source, but not as....'pure' as I'd hoped. My challenge is finding them pillar, lol!


----------



## biggerben692000

mustang1994 said:


> Any advice on how to spot the scammers?


Stick close to those in the know.....for now.


----------



## Winston1156

Did NOT get scammed bc of western union.   Tried to acquire something and they refused!  I thought that to be odd.  Probably saved me &$$


----------



## notdorianyates

biggerben692000 said:


> Stick close to those in the know.....for now.



Tis good advice bro.


----------



## ToDie4Test

New here.  Was on Ology for 4+ years... Was considering an order from PSL so I did a Google search and stumbled here


----------



## dmac2012

I feel your pain man. Got scammed not to long ago using naps. That tragedy led me to here and I gotta say this place is awesome! lot of good guys on here and a lot of good information.


----------



## Bossup07

Has anyone heard of gs labs plz help


----------



## Bossup07

I been scammed 2 times already I work hard for my money not only that but I don't make much so I feel ur pain I was going to try gs labs but idk of there official afraid to lose more money does anyone knw about them plz help


----------



## zapata99

sorry for ur loss


----------

